# Welche Federhärte für Swinger 6 Ways?



## Gerhardt (23. Juli 2004)

Ich wiege 73 kg (ohne Klamotten) und habe zur Zeit eine 550er Feder. Die ist aber immer noch zu weich. Die Wildsau Hardride federt beim draufsitzen zu weit ein, so dass nichtmehr viel Federweg übrig bleibt.
Welche Federhärte ist optimal bei meinen Gewicht?
Was für eine Härte fährt ihr?


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich hab zwar keinen Swinger, sondern nen Vanilla RC, aber das sollte ja relativ wurscht sein...ich glaub beim Swinger sollst du´ne etwas weichere Feder nehmen!


Bei mir ist ne 750er drin und ich wiege 76kg ohne Zubehör...

Ich denk mal ne 650 soll´s bei dir dann shcon sein, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerhardt (24. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, nur gibt es da ein Problem. Ich habe vorhin meinen Händler angerufen und der hat gesagt, dass es keine 600er bzw. 650er gibt. 550 ist das maximum 
Da muss dann wohl ein anderer Dämpfer her   
Kann man mit dem Vanilla RC auch noch Bergauf fahren oder wippt das zu stark?


----------



## sud (24. Juli 2004)

Also daß die 550er Feder zu weich ist bei grad mal 73kg kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen ! Hast du mal nachgemessen, wieviel Negativfederweg du hast? Also so 35% vom Gesamtfederweg sind vollkommen in Ordnung..
d.h. wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, daß du einen 190er Dämpfer drinhast, sollte das Maß Auge-Auge Dämpferbefestigung im sitzen noch ca. 172mm betragen. Wieviel hast du ?


----------



## woodstock (24. Juli 2004)

550 ist fast schon zu hart ... bei nem vanilla (fahr ich selber mit ner 550er bei ca. 70kg) ist das optimal, bei nem swinger viel zu hart (bin selbst den swinger mit ner 550er gefahren) und bei kleinsten stößen war das hardtailfeeling ... ne 450er wäre sicherlich besser + bischen mehr druck in die spv kammer!


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2004)

Hi,

also ich bin mit dem FOX voll zufrieden, die Sau hat ja kaum Antriebseinflüsse, d.h. das Wippen hält sich in Grenzen! Lediglich wenn du in´n Wiegetritt gehst schaukelt´s...aber wer macht das schon??!!

Ich habe allerdings im Moment noch den 165er drin, werde aber in´n paar Wochen berichten können wie´s mit´m 190er DHX ist....der ist auf´m Weg


----------



## frozen Biker (24. Juli 2004)

Muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Ich finde meinen Swinger mit 450 Feder auch viel zu weich bei einem Gewicht von 68 Kg!!!
Der Federt fast bis zur hälfte ein sobald ich mich auf den Bock setzte. Mehr Druck in die Spv kammer nutzt dabei aber nur wenig! Hab ich ausprobiert!
Bald kommt nun auch ein Fox rein! Da weiß ich nur noch nicht die Federhärte!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gerhardt (24. Juli 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
> 
> Ich finde meinen Swinger mit 450 Feder auch viel zu weich bei einem Gewicht von 68 Kg!!!
> Der Federt fast bis zur hälfte ein sobald ich mich auf den Bock setzte. Mehr Druck in die Spv kammer nutzt dabei aber nur wenig! Hab ich ausprobiert!
> ...


das gleiche habe / hatte ich bei 400, 450, 500 und 550er Feder. Druck in der Kammer ist auch OK. Mein Bruder hat auch ein Bike mit Swinger, da klappt das optimal aber bei der Wildsau seltsamerweise nicht. Ich habe den Dämpfer schon in das Bike von meinen Bruder eingebaut ohne Probleme. Liegt wohl wirklich an der Sau.
Bevor ich mir aber einen neuen Dämpfer kaufe, werde ich mich von der Sau trennen. Hab vorhin ein Bike Vanilla RC ProPedal testgefahren, hat mich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Mugnog (24. Juli 2004)

Gerhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort, nur gibt es da ein Problem. Ich habe vorhin meinen Händler angerufen und der hat gesagt, dass es keine 600er bzw. 650er gibt. 550 ist das maximum
> Da muss dann wohl ein anderer Dämpfer her
> Kann man mit dem Vanilla RC auch noch Bergauf fahren oder wippt das zu stark?



Hmmm, also ich fahre ne 600 Eibach Feder, und wenn ich mich richtig an Jürgens Kommentar erinnern kann gibt es die auch noch in härteren VErsionen.
By the way, mein Gewicht ca. 83 Kg bei 1.93m und es könnte vielleicht noch ein wenig härter sein, obwohl die Kiste noch nie durchgeschlagen ist........
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur das Gefühl, da ich zuvor immer HT gefahren bin.

Und gleich die Sau verkaufen, tstststs, also ich weiß nicht, hoffentlich nimmt Sie Dir das nicht übel.


----------



## cedartec (25. Juli 2004)

@all

Nu bin ich reichlich verblüfft. Ich habe zwar weder einen Manitou Swinger noch eine Fox Pro Pedal, sondern nur eine Romic, aber zum einen ist die Geometrie der Wildsau (wenigstens meiner in XXL) geil und zuma anderen sollte die Feder doch auf jeden Fall reichen. Meiner einer hatte einen DNM Dämpfer drin mit 1100er Feder (da ich Mitglied des 0.1t Clubs bin, genau 0.115t mit Klamotten und Geraffel eher 0.12t, 198cm lang) und das ging ganz gut. Dann bin ich auf den Romic umgestiegen, 200mm Einbaulänge, und der hat ne 880er Feder, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung (maximal 3 empfohlen) um 30-35% Sag zu erreichen. Und ist Klasse, kein Wippen, super Ansprechen und 220lbs unter der ersten Variante, die auch ging. 

@Mugnog
Wenn der Dämpfer nicht völlig abartig eingebaut wird (was ich nach all den Tips und Hinweisen hier im Forum für unwahrscheinlich halte), müsste das doch langen. Allerdings schreiben die Kollegen in Amerikanischen Journals immer wieder, dass das Setting der Dämpfer mit den vielen Knöpfen (viel = mehr als 3) nicht sooooh leicht zu finden sei.

@Gerhardt
Wenn das Rad Deines Bruders keine Sau ist, aber der Dämpfer dafür optimal passt mit seiner aktuellen Einstellung, halte ich den Rückschluss, dass es an der Wildsau liegt, für fragwürdig. Denn alle sagen, schreiben und machen die Erfahrung, dass die Dämpfer eben für jeden Rahmen richtig eingestellt werden müssen - da ist es wenig wahrscheinlich, dass dieselbe Einstellung für nicht baugleiche Rahmen passt. Versuche es doch einmal mit 1-2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung der Feder....

Gruz, Gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (25. Juli 2004)

hi, 
swinger?
wie wärs mit ner eibach, haben wir im programm:
SPV 190mm in 750 Lbs und 900 Lbs

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

